# Audio Art Amps...



## PhotoGreg (Jun 19, 2012)

Friend of mine is selling off his Audio Art Amplifiers... 

Audio Art 260 6XE MOSFET Power Amplifier | eBay

He'll be listing the 600.2xe (I think thats the model) after this one sells.


----------



## dougelam (Apr 24, 2009)

What do you think my 340.6XE is worth?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Those 6ch are going for some crazy $$$, but why lol. Only on Ebay.

I had a chance to buy a couple if those 6ch amps a while back......no where near that price. I should if picked then up,


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know right. I saw that 260.6 originally sell for $535. I will see what it goes for this time, but really temps me to list my mint 260.6XE and 340.4XE amps. Could pay for some serious x-mass gifts at those values.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The 4ch probably won't do as well as the 6ch. 535.00 for 260 watts, that's crazy. 

The only aa i have left are the 100ms and a 200ms.


----------

